# hot football predictions  23/10/2022



## wawbet (Oct 23, 2022)

Football betting tips for today 23/10/2022​









CompetitionMatchTipsoddResultNethralandsGroningen vs PSV2FT1.36Spain La ligaVillareal vs Almeria1FT1.40BelgiumAntwerp vs GenkBTS1.55NetherlandsExcelsior vs AZ Alzmaarover 2.51.45

More guaranteed tips https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/10/football-betting-tips-for-today-22102022.html


----------

